
Lawsuit details how Sackler family built an OxyContin fortune - mimixco
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/02/01/690556552/lawsuit-details-how-the-sackler-family-allegedly-built-an-oxycontin-fortune
======
mimixco
In the mood for a long and juicy read? Check out the full legal papers
embedded in this post.

